# 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi!

I am at work where we have a Windows system. I like to download a DVD but it is *.iso.gz. How could I burn it, please?

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

use 7-zip to uncompressed.... Logically


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> use 7-zip to uncompressed.... Logically



We are very restricted enviroment and it is not that we have software for compression/dec...

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

Download CD1, you can install base system (and perhaps some apps from it) and later you can install software over internet.... I don't see any problem here...

I also suggest you download livefs cd.... Just in case... to fix problems 

Or download livefs cd only... you can install everything over internet


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Download CD1, you can install base system (and perhaps some apps from it) and later you can install software over internet.... I don't see any problem here...
> 
> I also suggest you download livefs cd.... Just in case... to fix problems
> 
> Or download livefs cd only... you can install everything over internet



It was for my friend at work. I found gzip.exe and it works .


----------

